# Canon 60D starter camera for a wedding?



## Jesse11

Hi Everyone ! 

I have my first DSLR wedding to shoot ( very cheap lol) I have a Canon  60D and the 18-135 lens it came with and a 75-300 canon lens. Will this  work,or do i need to purchase a wide angle ? Yes Im new ... . I might add its a friends wedding but Im still nervous lol!


----------



## Hardrock

Little bit of a loaded question...but you will definitely need to rent or purcahse a decent flash like the Canon 430exii or 580exii. Those lens will not cut it unless it is a noon wedding with bright sun. You have a pretty wide lens at 18mm you should probably also look at renting some faster glass in the f2.8 range.


----------



## jaomul

If you have to ask you might be better to reconsider. Most people who shoot weddings will have at least 2 cameras and likely better lenses with some kind of flash unit. You may suffice with what you have if your very skilled and rely upon areas of good lighting for your shots. I would be nervous also but then again you have do your first at some stage. It might be an idea to discuss with your buddies what they can reasonably expect given your new etc. Good luck and if you can post some shots afterwards and let us know how you get on.


----------



## LuckySe7en

I'm not a pro but I do know that those lenses will get you the results the 60d is capable of.  Unless (as stated previously) you're shooting in bright sunlight.  
The kit lenses just do not open wide enough.  You'll need to at least buy/rent a speedlight to bounce the flash.  You can forget your pop up flash if you're shooting in doors w/low light.


----------



## bratkinson

I get the impression from your post that the 60D and lenses are recent purchases. "Under Pressure" is the worst possible time to learn new equipment. If that's the case, get all the practice you can beforehand.

As for equipment, as already mentioned above, an external flash is a must. The popup is a joke. The 18-135 is a great lens, but definitely needs an external flash indoors (been there, done that). Buy/beg/borrow/rent one. The two Speedlites mentioned above (430/580 EX II) are a super match-up with the 60D and will produce very good results. Practice with the flash as well, to get a handle on how it affects your pictures. Experiment with different bounce angles, etc.

Most of all, enjoy yourself. I'm sure they don't expect every picture to come out perfect. Be sure to get all the 'usual' shots and if something funny pops up, get a couple of shots so they can look at it 10 years from now and get a good laugh!


----------



## MLeeK

You are going to need f/2.8 lenses or better and a flash. And the knowledge of how to use them. 
What is the location of the wedding? A church? What is the lighting like in the church/venue?


----------



## Trever1t

Well let me say that it matters more on your skill level than the gear you use but quality gear in skilled hands nets quality job. The best advice I give my friends is spend the big $ and hire a seasoned pro. 

Weddings are the most demanding of any type of shoot, it's not like one can have a "do-over". Just because someone owns a DSLR does not make them a wedding photographer. Think about this carefully and if you decide to do it anyway, best of luck to you.


----------



## mrelsewhere

I agree with Trever1t and MLeek. And I'd add that the 60D is a good camera, but your entry-level lenses provide poor IQ (image quality).


----------



## Bossy

I know shes banned and this is a couple days old, but I've got to say, I've got a friend named Jesse who I got into it with the other day because shes going to shoot a friends wedding and she doesn't have any of the equipment, and barely any of the know-how, but she "could really use the money". Ugh. I was freaked out this was her.


----------

